
Bloodhound Diary: Learning from the past - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-40221699
======
spraak
Will the car have a human driver? Is it possible for the body to endure
1000mph?

~~~
mattnewport
Joe Engle piloted the shuttle at 17500 mph on reentry:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flight_airspeed_record](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flight_airspeed_record)

It's not the velocity that kills you, it's the sudden deceleration.

